# Question for those who said 2-3 times a week.



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

A lot of the responses to the How often do you want/need sex? question said 2-3 times a week. So a serious question for you guys, I'll tell you why I ask after I hear some responses.

If you want/need or would be happy with 2-3 times a week, but your wife wanted to have sex at least once a day, would you? How long do you think you could realistically keep up the once a day schedule? Say there was a good variety of positions, locations, nothing was really off the table as far as trying new things, do you think you would still eventually get tired of sex with your wife doing it every day?


----------



## Prometheus Pyrphoros (Jun 16, 2011)

I said once in ten, do I qualify to answer in this thread?

If yes, the answer to how long I would last is 1.

Although I think many men would have no problems in keeping up with once per day, you'll probably get opinions ranging from across the field so I'm unsure how useful and representative the data will be.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I'mAllIn said:


> A lot of the responses to the How often do you want/need sex? question said 2-3 times a week. So a serious question for you guys, I'll tell you why I ask after I hear some responses.
> 
> If you want/need or would be happy with 2-3 times a week, but your wife wanted to have sex at least once a day, would you? How long do you think you could realistically keep up the once a day schedule? Say there was a good variety of positions, locations, nothing was really off the table as far as trying new things, do you think you would still eventually get tired of sex with your wife doing it every day?


Based on how you are presenting it - variety, etc - I would certainly be willing to give it my best shot!

In my head, its things like kids, bad days at work, and just normal everyday life and marriages issues that would most likely get in the way. Physically - I don't see a problem.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I've been having sex with her numerous times a week for 13 years and I'm not tired of it yet.

Sex every day? That would depend upon the intensity of the sex how long I could keep that up before needing a full nights sleep.

I'd give it a really good shot though!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## azis (Nov 21, 2011)

I'mAllIn said:


> A lot of the responses to the How often do you want/need sex? question said 2-3 times a week. So a serious question for you guys, I'll tell you why I ask after I hear some responses.
> 
> If you want/need or would be happy with 2-3 times a week, but your wife wanted to have sex at least once a day, would you? How long do you think you could realistically keep up the once a day schedule? Say there was a good variety of positions, locations, nothing was really off the table as far as trying new things, do you think you would still eventually get tired of sex with your wife doing it every day?


ideally for a man have fulltime job,2-3is good. but wife have need once a day is perfect to me no less.thats my problem.lol


----------



## 4understanding (Oct 23, 2011)

We have had times of 2 times a day for several months in a row....hope we get back to that. I would love once per day!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

We are 50ish, have sex at least 6 days a week.... going on 6 years now! 

There aren't "issues" that prevent us from enjoying each other. Family problem, money problem, work problem, every day dilemmas, kid issues..... leave them at the door to the bedroom, they aren't going to get solved while you are laying in bed anyway, might as well have fun!


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

Only once per day? Forever.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

My husband only wants orgasms three or four times a week. 

I want it every day. 

Our solution is very simple. He just lets me have him. He doesn't need to do anything except having an erection for me.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Having orgasm daily is not physically difficult to do, most guys can probably attest to that at some point in their life of another (those fantastic cycles where you take care of business one night then the next night at about the same time you just spring to attention and feel like doing it again, like a circadian orgasm echo).

Having to go through the mental workout of seducing your wife everyday is a much, much more difficult undertaking. So the answer to your theoretical question depends on if seduction is required or not.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Lol. In theory once a day would be awesome

In reality, I would be bagged after day 8 maybe?

In college, even when I had that youthful stamina, I was exhausted after 8 days straight from nasty monkey sex. Now I'm just older.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't think it would be a problem espically if there is desire for the wife.and what would be the problem with just taking care of her if she wanted it and he didn't?

most men dream cum true. at least mine!!


----------



## Havesomethingtosay (Nov 1, 2011)

I bet 80% of males think they are up for the challenge, but also imagine that probably less then 10% could keep it up. 

Most seem very happy or content with 2-3X's/wk. 

And exactly what, where, how long do you want sex???? Probably as a male I'd be game to offer myself up for 15 minutes a day to ensure you get yours though (whether I get mine or not).

Shall I ask your age and how long you've been together?


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

I had sex 5 times in 3 days this weekend. I could go once a day for a considerable amount of time. The problem isn't starting it would be finishing. If my wife is OK with me not finishing then we could go on this journey. Also, how often is the wife doing the heavy lifting?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I went thru a 3-4 month period of having sex 8 times a week (post affair hyperbonding), which meant we had sex twice a day many times. I actually started to get sore from that and we have simmered down to 4-5 times a week.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Havesomethingtosay said:


> I bet 80% of males think they are up for the challenge, but also imagine that probably less then 10% could keep it up.
> 
> Most seem very happy or content with 2-3X's/wk.
> 
> ...


I'm 42, he's 45, we've been together 22 years, married 21. This is as much a general question as it is about my marriage specifically though. I see on a lot of women's forums that daily sex will make a husband tire of his wife more quickly, and that the sex just won't be as good with daily frequency because you aren't making it "special". I don't agree with either of those arguments, but I'd like to hear from men what they think.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Kobo said:


> I had sex 5 times in 3 days this weekend. I could go once a day for a considerable amount of time. The problem isn't starting it would be finishing. If my wife is OK with me not finishing then we could go on this journey. Also, how often is the wife doing the heavy lifting?


Let's say the wife is doing some of the heavy lifting just about every time and all of the heavy lifting 1-2x a week. Does that make a big difference?


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

I'mAllIn said:


> I'm 42, he's 45, we've been together 22 years, married 21. This is as much a general question as it is about my marriage specifically though. I see on a lot of women's forums that daily sex will make a husband tire of his wife more quickly, and that the sex just won't be as good with daily frequency because you aren't making it "special". I don't agree with either of those arguments, but I'd like to hear from men what they think.


Yes, daily connecting with the woman I love makes it less special 

The fact that the woman I love wants to make love to me everyday doesn't make me feel like I'm 10 foot tall at all


----------



## Havesomethingtosay (Nov 1, 2011)

I'mAllIn said:


> Let's say the wife is doing some of the heavy lifting just about every time and all of the heavy lifting 1-2x a week. Does that make a big difference?


Wow, you probably need to slow down.....

I am under the assumption and always have that in the majority of relationships it is the man doing the majority of the work. Sure I'm missing something.

You are over thinking this if you've been together 22 years..... 2-3X's/wk is damn good for the vast majority. If you want it more and are doing the work, he should lay back and enjoy the ride imo....:smthumbup:


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

I'mAllIn said:


> Let's say the wife is doing some of the heavy lifting just about every time and all of the heavy lifting 1-2x a week. Does that make a big difference?


For me it would. Allowing me to relax and enjoy the moment and the view  There is a lady who wrote about having sex everyday for a whole year. Maybe she has some comments from her husband.


----------



## Soccerfan73 (Jul 30, 2011)

Needless to say, having sex everyday with my wife WOULDN'T make me tire of my wife. 

I'd probably build a monument for her, actually.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Soccerfan73 said:


> Needless to say, having sex everyday with my wife WOULDN'T make me tire of my wife.
> 
> I'd probably build a monument for her, actually.


Problem would be finding the TIME and ENERGY to build her a monument!!!

:rofl:


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Problem would be finding the TIME and ENERGY to build her a monument!!!
> 
> :rofl:


That's why you hire a contractor


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Kobo said:


> That's why you hire a contractor


For the sex or the monument?!?!?!?

"Bring in the stunt ****!"


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> For the sex or the monument?!?!?!?
> 
> "Bring in the stunt ****!"


well, whichever you prefer I guess... but if you really need to ask the question you need more help than anyone could have ever suspected


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Lon said:


> well, whichever you prefer I guess... but if you really need to ask the question you need more help than anyone could have ever suspected




Ok - so maybe 7 days is too much. Even GOD had to take one day off - right??? 

Although not sure which is harder - creating a universe - or trying to please a woman?!?!


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Ok - so maybe 7 days is too much. Even GOD had to take one day off - right???
> 
> Although not sure which is harder - creating a universe - or trying to please a woman?!?!


Oh wow! Always has to be a woman dig in there doesn't there


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 20, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Ok - so maybe 7 days is too much. Even GOD had to take one day off - right???
> 
> Although not sure which is harder - creating a universe - or trying to please a woman?!?!


:lol: it is funny because it's TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I would suspect my wife is abusing MDMA.


----------



## tm84 (Jul 24, 2011)

It's been a long while since I've had sex, so once a day sounds fantastic to me!  If things were to get back to what they were four years ago, yes, once a day would be good. It would probably simmer down to maybe five times a week after a while, though.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

I'mAllIn said:


> Let's say the wife is doing some of the heavy lifting just about every time and all of the heavy lifting 1-2x a week. Does that make a big difference?


I think you are omitting one of the limiting factors, although you are very close. Some of the things that limit the frequency is resentment if one or two nights pass without sex. What about insecurity? Add that in a woman, and sex become more of a test, and less of an open, trusting time together. For maybe the first ten years of marriage, we were daily, but when it backed off in frequency, I don't tend to count weekends, where we more than make up for missing nights. So yes, barring the issues above, I don't think we would've backed off the frequency. I was the one limiting, not my wife. But I don't think any two men are the same. I'm one of the odd types who is into more of a tantric connection - so I could definately have sex everyday without even going all the way every time. Honestly, there is nothing more incredible to me than seeing my wife as she enjoys herself, uninhibited.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Halien said:


> I think you are omitting one of the limiting factors, although you are very close. Some of the things that limit the frequency is resentment if one or two nights pass without sex. What about insecurity? Add that in a woman, and sex become more of a test, and less of an open, trusting time together. For maybe the first ten years of marriage, we were daily, but when it backed off in frequency, I don't tend to count weekends, where we more than make up for missing nights. So yes, barring the issues above, I don't think we would've backed off the frequency. I was the one limiting, not my wife. But I don't think any two men are the same. I'm one of the odd types who is into more of a tantric connection - so I could definately have sex everyday without even going all the way every time. Honestly, there is nothing more incredible to me than seeing my wife as she enjoys herself, uninhibited.


When I started this post it really was intended to help me decide how I felt about a common disagreement between most men and most women concerning very frequent sex between a husband and a wife. The only other forum I follow closely is an all female forum at which the common thought is that very frequent sex is not, in fact, a positive thing. Common wisdom there is that too frequent sex dulls the pleasure, causes the man to take his wife for granted, and causes physical exhaustion which has a negative effect on the rest of both spouse's day. I couldn't imagine that being true for my marriage, but I wondered if there was anyone here who would agree, or if frequent sex would pretty much be considered a good thing in every way. The later has proven to be true. 
I'm aware that IRL things, both physical & emotional, get in the way. It wasn't intended as a question about my husband and I specifically. I certainly can't forget what limiting factors we face.


----------



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm in my early 60s and met my soulmate 6 months ago - she is a few months younger. We joke our bodies are 60+ but our minds are 17 and 16.

We are still in the honeymoon period and have been making love about 6 days a week since June. Our love making has been better than either of us ever experienced, our desire for each other enormous. Neither of us is entirely healthy, even so we enjoy our lives tremendously. I'm retired, she will retire in a few months and had the summer off - we had a lot of time to practice.

I'll spare the readers more details, all I will say is there is a lot of life in this writer and in his SO. 



I'mAllIn said:


> A lot of the responses to the How often do you want/need sex? question said 2-3 times a week. So a serious question for you guys, I'll tell you why I ask after I hear some responses.
> 
> If you want/need or would be happy with 2-3 times a week, but your wife wanted to have sex at least once a day, would you? How long do you think you could realistically keep up the once a day schedule? Say there was a good variety of positions, locations, nothing was really off the table as far as trying new things, do you think you would still eventually get tired of sex with your wife doing it every day?


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

ThinkTooMuch said:


> I'm in my early 60s and met my soulmate 6 months ago - she is a few months younger. We joke our bodies are 60+ but our minds are 17 and 16.
> 
> We are still in the honeymoon period and have been making love about 6 days a week since June. Our love making has been better than either of us ever experienced, our desire for each other enormous. Neither of us is entirely healthy, even so we enjoy our lives tremendously. I'm retired, she will retire in a few months and had the summer off - we had a lot of time to practice.
> 
> I'll spare the readers more details, all I will say is there is a lot of life in this writer and in his SO.



Good Stuff. Hope I'm still going strong when I have as much life experience as you.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

I'mAllIn said:


> When I started this post it really was intended to help me decide how I felt about a common disagreement between most men and most women concerning very frequent sex between a husband and a wife. The only other forum I follow closely is an all female forum at which the common thought is that very frequent sex is not, in fact, a positive thing. Common wisdom there is that too frequent sex dulls the pleasure, causes the man to take his wife for granted, and causes physical exhaustion which has a negative effect on the rest of both spouse's day. I couldn't imagine that being true for my marriage, but I wondered if there was anyone here who would agree, or if frequent sex would pretty much be considered a good thing in every way. The later has proven to be true.
> I'm aware that IRL things, both physical & emotional, get in the way. It wasn't intended as a question about my husband and I specifically. I certainly can't forget what limiting factors we face.


Sorry for the misunderstanding, but I was also replying to the types of arguments that you mentioned on other sites. When people say that too much sex is bad, sometimes they forget to first break down the typical sexual relationships and see if many of them contain facets that hurt the sexual relationship. So, in this sense, I really wasn't trying to suggest that you may have resentment issues, or insecurity, but only to mention that they weren't really covered as being out of the picture. I was only responding in the context of 24 years of regular sex, with about half of those years as daily. I'll always believe that if a man is in a relationship where sex is 100% positive, it can be daily. I god didn't intend it to be that way, he wouldn't have made women so beautiful.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Halien said:


> Sorry for the misunderstanding, but I was also replying to the types of arguments that you mentioned on other sites. When people say that too much sex is bad, sometimes they forget to first break down the typical sexual relationships and see if many of them contain facets that hurt the sexual relationship. So, in this sense, I really wasn't trying to suggest that you may have resentment issues, or insecurity, but only to mention that they weren't really covered as being out of the picture. I was only responding in the context of 24 years of regular sex, with about half of those years as daily. I'll always believe that if a man is in a relationship where sex is 100% positive, it can be daily. I god didn't intend it to be that way, he wouldn't have made women so beautiful.


No worries, I was in a crappy mood last night and looking to pick a fight. Sorry!
I didn't want to come to this conclusion, but I'm really left with the feeling that the women on the female only forum that I visit are really just looking for justification for denying their husbands what they want/need. I can't find any evidence that frequent sex given willingly by both spouses and mutually enjoyable with no alterior motives is a bad thing in any way. Hell, even with alterior motives it still seems to be a great way to get what we want or where we want to be.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'mAllIn said:


> If you want/need or would be happy with 2-3 times a week, but your wife wanted to have sex at least once a day, would you?


NO, and in the past it was 3x a f--king day.
NO NO NO NO NO NO, enough of it!



> How long do you think you could realistically keep up the once a day schedule?


Once a day isn't so bad. Only gets annoying when she gets on heat and can't help herself forcing her way with me.



> Say there was a good variety of positions, locations, nothing was really off the table as far as trying new things, do you think you would still eventually get tired of sex with your wife doing it every day?


I am already tired of sex.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

I'mAllIn said:


> No worries, I was in a crappy mood last night and looking to pick a fight. Sorry!
> I didn't want to come to this conclusion, but I'm really left with the feeling that the women on the female only forum that I visit are really just looking for justification for denying their husbands what they want/need. I can't find any evidence that frequent sex given willingly by both spouses and mutually enjoyable with no alterior motives is a bad thing in any way. Hell, even with alterior motives it still seems to be a great way to get what we want or where we want to be.


The women on that forum might be looking for justification, but I wouldn't rule out that their husbands might be helping them come to that decision, in some cases. We are all subject to losing focus, settling, etc, in some ways. Some, like you, see the importance. The challenge is, I believe, in finding ways to educate others in a way that they can understand.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I can go as often as she requires. Sadly, I live in reality and she doesnt require it.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

2-4 times a week would satisfy me, once a day would get old qucik for me


----------



## Wavering (Nov 24, 2011)

I'mAllIn said:


> A lot of the responses to the How often do you want/need sex? question said 2-3 times a week. So a serious question for you guys, I'll tell you why I ask after I hear some responses.
> 
> If you want/need or would be happy with 2-3 times a week, but your wife wanted to have sex at least once a day, would you? How long do you think you could realistically keep up the once a day schedule? Say there was a good variety of positions, locations, nothing was really off the table as far as trying new things, do you think you would still eventually get tired of sex with your wife doing it every day?


Yes, I would!!


----------



## Havesomethingtosay (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow, how much you learn when you stumble upon an old post. 

The OP I thought asked an interesting question and was surprised as to how much she wanted it and was willing to do to make sure her husband was happy.

I was equally surprised as to the responses from men more then confident that daily does not take a toll and they can keep up. 

The OP then mentioned about getting bored, which I found odd, but now I know why.....

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/33452-ed-what-am-i-doing-wrong.html

To me it seems the OP is employing Hysterical Bonding to keep her husband happy.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Havesomethingtosay said:


> Wow, how much you learn when you stumble upon an old post.
> 
> The OP I thought asked an interesting question and was surprised as to how much she wanted it and was willing to do to make sure her husband was happy.
> 
> ...


As I mentioned in an earlier post on this thread, this was a question I asked because of a difference of oppinion between women on a Cafemom forum and what I hear around here. It wasn't a question concerning my relationship.

Edited to Add: As a side note, I've deleted the thread mentioned in the quoted post. I got almost no advice on that thread, but it has since been used negatively against me just about any time I ask a question, so I see no value in it at this point. Thanks to those who did try to lend helpful advice.


----------



## Havesomethingtosay (Nov 1, 2011)

I'mAllIn said:


> As I mentioned in an earlier post on this thread, this was a question I asked because of a difference of oppinion between women on a Cafemom forum and what I hear around here. It wasn't a question concerning my relationship.


I know what you said.... However this other thread (and know I only stumbled on it today, because someone responded on it and I opened it) tells me there was more to the question.

But that is jmho..... Take it however you want.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

I'mAllIn said:


> As I mentioned in an earlier post on this thread, this was a question I asked because of a difference of oppinion between women on a Cafemom forum and what I hear around here. It wasn't a question concerning my relationship.
> 
> Edited to Add: As a side note, I've deleted the thread mentioned in the quoted post. I got almost no advice on that thread, but it has since been used negatively against me just about any time I ask a question, so I see no value in it at this point. Thanks to those who did try to lend helpful advice.


I think your going to get very very different answers from a womans only forum to a co-ed forum.


If my wife wanted sex every single day, and assuming it was always different and exciting... Id be able to keep up with her for, guessing around a week or two before wanting to ease off a bit. But I could deffinately keep up with her for years of non-stop sex

Sometimes half the fun of sex is getting there, and if its a guaranteed thing... well thats half the fun gone.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> Sometimes half the fun of sex is getting there, and if its a guaranteed thing... well thats half the fun gone.


YES!


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

SockPuppet said:


> I think your going to get very very different answers from a womans only forum to a co-ed forum.
> 
> 
> If my wife wanted sex every single day, and assuming it was always different and exciting... Id be able to keep up with her for, guessing around a week or two before wanting to ease off a bit. But I could deffinately keep up with her for years of non-stop sex
> ...





RandomDude said:


> YES!


So basically you guys are saying that 95% of the men on here complain that they wish their wives wanted sex more, but if they actually did want sex more the men would then complain that it wasn't as much fun because it was "guaranteed". Geez, I though it was women who were never happy


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It's called striking the balance


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> It's called striking the balance


And it seems, at least on the two forums I frequent, that both partners in the relationship rarely agree on what constitutes a good balance.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Aye, it's more of a goal then a quality of marriage


----------

